# Travelling abroad



## Mary-Alice (Apr 10, 2013)

We recently took our year old Cockapoo on a family holiday to Spain. It was very simple to acquire her Passport after rabies vaccination (one simple injection) and she fitted in like a dream, taking the Ferry and the car journey in her stride.
I would just like to warn other travellers about the necessary Echinococcus medication prior to return. I must take responsibility for not checking out the DEFRA website myself, but neither our Vet, nor the person checking her microchip and paperwork at Porthmouth mentioned the essential visit to a Spainish vet, between 24 and 120 hours prior to UK landing. We were shocked to be refused boarding until this was completed. Thankfully a local vet at the Port was able to do this quickly for us (one tablet with the appropriate documentation) and we all managed to board the Ferry just in time!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for that! Would love to bring the dogs to Spain some time.. We have a few favourite places that would be even better if the dogs could come. Must look into to the passport.


----------



## LolaLulu (Apr 15, 2012)

The passport is very easy to sort out these days. Used to need blood tests to confirm the vaccination had worked but only need the rabies vacciantion now which is when you get given the pasport as a record. They need to be micro chipped which is scanned exiting and entering the UK. They need a booster every two years for France and Spain thouh it is worth checking with DEFRA as this can change. It cost £90 for each of ours. 
We travel to Alicante and use the Eurotunnel as the trip is only 35 minutes and you stay in the car so the dogs ar enot left. 

We will be taking the girls for the first time in October but our previous dog did about five trips with us.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Your girls are gorgeous!


----------



## Sio (Mar 3, 2013)

I've been meaning to say for ages that people should also be aware of leishmania. Dogs going to the south of France, Itaaly and presumably Spain need either to be vaccinated against it (10 week process) or use advantix and a scalibor collar (last 2 only 85% effective). The phlebotom comes out at dusk (some sort of insect) and bites the dog. The illness is terminal. Even protected dogs should be kept indoors from dusk and throughout the night. And it's moving up the continent. My vet says that Dogs raised in areas with no leishmania wd probably be more vulnerable through lack of natural immunity.


----------



## Sio (Mar 3, 2013)

Afterthought: you used to have to be careful from April to October time but my parents who live in the South of France are protecting their dog well into November...


----------

